# Advance 62" Pasting Machine



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

I am interested in purchasing an Advance 62” Pasting Machine and would appreciate feedback form those who have used this machine. 

The purchase would be to complete a larger (for us) commercial project consisting of 11’ walls in a large/open room and some smaller open rooms. Total to be installed is approx. 900 linear yards of random reversible match, Type II. We have always stayed away from the larger VWC projects but this project is straight forward and I would like to put a number together. The projects we have completed in the past have not exceeded 350 linear yards. 

Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

CustomDesignCoatings said:


> I am interested in purchasing an Advance 62” Pasting Machine and would appreciate feedback form those who have used this machine.
> 
> The purchase would be to complete a larger (for us) commercial project consisting of 11’ walls in a large/open room and some smaller open rooms. Total to be installed is approx. 900 linear yards of random reversible match, Type II. We have always stayed away from the larger VWC projects but this project is straight forward and I would like to put a number together. The projects we have completed in the past have not exceeded 350 linear yards.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your replies.


I have one that I bought used from a friend over 20 years ago and it still works good. I've replaced a couple of parts over the years and it has been pretty easy to maintain.


----------



## Clarence Jost (3 mo ago)

I have one I used for one project and it worked very well. If I could figure out a way to package for shipping its for sale.


----------

